# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Leningrad oblast'

## TATY

Is it still called the Leningrad oblast'?

----------


## DenisM

> Is it still called the Leningrad oblast'?

 Yes, it is. Here is the website of its government: http://www.lenobl.ru/

----------


## QWERTYZ

как и город Екатеринбург остаётся в Свердловской области   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

Why don't they just leave it. Do they have to get rid of EVERYTHING Lenin?

----------


## QWERTYZ

потому что у питера вообще т основатель не ленин
он там только сбоку на броневике прокатился...типа того   ::  
это типа персональный город товарища Петра П.

----------


## Scorpio

Персональный город *Святого* Петра...

----------


## QWERTYZ

::   ::  а полюбому ильич пролетает на ЙУХ   ::   ::

----------


## TATY

I just thought it was a bit weird having a Ленинградская область but no Ленинград. 
There are still plenty of Lenin places left in the ex Soviet states.

----------


## Dogboy182

> There are still plenty of Lenin places left in the ex Soviet states.

 As there should be. Without lenin they would all still be living in mud huts smoking сорняк and rubbing dead sheep all over their bodies. I dont see what's wrong with a little civilization.

----------


## pranki

> I just thought it was a bit weird having a Ленинградская область but no Ленинград.

 санктпетербуржская область -- хрень выговоришь, короче. Пусть будет ленинградская   ::

----------


## tradakad

я так думаю - город то переименовали а про область забыли. вот кто то допрет - и , как пить дать, переименуют и область  ::  а там еще придумают что область это пережиток старго совка и введут губернии.. ндаманда.... как это еще не все памятники посваливали то блин.   ::  
причем здесь памятники то? как в фильме говорили - "кто ж его посадит? он же памятник".

----------


## Geoduck

> There are still plenty of Lenin places left in the ex Soviet states.
> 			
> 		  As there should be. Without lenin they would all still be living in mud huts smoking сорняк and rubbing dead sheep all over their bodies. I dont see what's wrong with a little civilization.

 Right, like Russia wasn't already industrializing before the revolution...   Please don't say the Soviets "did it better" or some other silliness.

----------


## Dogboy182

Was i talking about Russia you silly duck? No, if you can even read you'd see the comments were about ex soviet states.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Actually, dogboy, almost all of the ex-soviet states were part of Russia before the revolution.

----------


## Dogboy182

Oh were they. Im mostly speaking about the central asian states. I dont really know a great deal about the baltic states. ALthough, i think Russia had control of Ukraine before the revolution. At any rate. They should still be thankful Ради бога.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Yeppers, the central asian states were especially part of Russia.  http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/...k/geos/kz.html 
"Native Kazakhs, a mix of Turkic and Mongol nomadic tribes who migrated into the region in the 13th century, were rarely united as a single nation. The area was conquered by Russia in the 18th century and Kazakhstan became a Soviet Republic in 1936"  http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/...k/geos/tx.html
"Annexed by Russia between 1865 and 1885, Turkmenistan became a Soviet republic in 1924"  http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/...k/geos/uz.html
"Russia conquered Uzbekistan in the late 19th century. Stiff resistance to the Red Army after World War I was eventually suppressed and a socialist republic set up in 1924"

----------


## Dogboy182

Ok so they were conquered by russia, that doesnt mean it was russia. It wasnt even part of the soviet union untill 1936. I mean, america conquered iraq, that doesnt make every iraqi an american. 
Read about that one virgin planes plan Kruschev started in the 50s to get kazakhs to settle down and stop rolling in mud. They were hardly civilized.

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

aye, 'tis true.  fook dem fecking muppets.  'Twas craic when we taught dem how to behave tho, them fooking moopets!!!!

----------


## TATY

The central Asian states were part of the Russian Empire and within Russia's borders. I think all of the Soviet Republics were part of Russia before the USSR, expect for the Baltics, and Moldova. 
They were not simply countries that Russian had conquered, they were part of the ongoing expansion of Russia.

----------


## Sleep

> The central Asian states were part of the Russian Empire and within Russia's borders. I think all of the Soviet Republics were part of Russia before the USSR

 ... including Baltics, Moldova, Finland and part of Poland.

----------


## translationsnmru

The pre-revolution Russia also included Finland.

----------


## Линдзи

> Ok so they were conquered by russia, that doesnt mean it was russia. It wasnt even part of the soviet union untill 1936. I mean, america conquered iraq, that doesnt make every iraqi an american.

 Okay, so I think the dog is totally making up the thing about rubbing themselves with dead sheep, but he has a point underneath the BS.   :P  Not all of the Russian Empire was actually integrated into the Russian Empire.  There were still people tooling around in nomadic groups, etc.  Hence the early Soviet nation-building projects, yes?

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  The central Asian states were part of the Russian Empire and within Russia's borders. I think all of the Soviet Republics were part of Russia before the USSR   ... including Baltics, Moldova, Finland and part of Poland.

 I thought that at the time of the 1917 revolution, the Baltics and Moldova were not part of Russia. I thought the Baltics were annexed after WWII, as was Moldova, which was part of Romania.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

The baltics became independent AFTER the first world war, as part of Lenin's deal to get Russia out of the war. Also Ukraine and Finland became independent. The soviets later claimed Ukraine back. 
Before WWI, Baltics was RUSSIAN (so was most of Poland too)

----------


## TATY

I saw a film about the Ukrainian republic. It didn't last long did it. ONly a few years I think.
What about Moldova?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Moldova, what a story! Here is one from lonelyplanet:   http://www.lonelyplanet.com/destinat...va/history.htm 
" In 1812 hostilities between Turkey and Russia were temporarily suspended by the signing of the Bucharest Treaty, which gave the eastern half of Moldavia to the Russians (who renamed the region Bessarabia) and the rest of Moldavia and Wallachia to Romania. Russia persistently tried to gain control of strategic parts of Romania by various sleights of hand and hairsplitting, and in 1878 did a couple of backroom deals with the other superpowers to expand the Bessarabian borders into Romania. 
Bessarabia remained under Russian control until the 1918 Bolshevik Revolution[...] Bessarabia reacted to this historical sea change by declaring itself an autonomous republic but, after Ukraine started running speculative eyes over its undefended flanks, decided to reunite with Romania as a protective measure." [smart-asses] 
"Autonomy granted by Lenin was one thing but reunification with an old enemy was another thing altogether. The reunification was never recognised or condoned by the Soviet Union, and in 1924 a group of peasants, loyal to Lenin, formed the breakaway Moldavian Autonomous Soviet Socialist Republic (MASSR), which was later to become the Transdniestr republic. In 1940 the Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact, the Soviet-German agreement on dividing Eastern Europe, handed Bessarabia back to the USSR who joined the fledging MASSR to the greater region of Bessarabia and renamed the entire region the Moldavian Soviet Socialist Republic (MSSR)." 
Enough?

----------


## FL

Moldova - Bessarabia - Bessarabskaya oblast' - Bessarabskaya gubernia 
Map of the Bessarabskaya oblast' 1821 General'naia karta Bessarabskoi oblasti S pokazaniem pochtovykh i bol'shikh proezzhikh dorog, stantsii i razstoianiia mezhdu onymi verst. Sochinena po noveishim i dostovernym svedeniiam, v S-t Peterburge 1821 goda.    
Generic description http://genealogia.ru/gene/bpg/publicati ... 255&vtkid=
"
Бессарабская губерния (Бесарабия), на ЮЗ. Европы России, на границе с Австрией и Румынией, между реками Прутом. Днестром. Дунаем и Черным м. Бесарабию в древн. населяли кимвры, потом скифы; 106 по Р. Хр. завоевала Траяном, затем опустошалась гуннами, аварами, славянами, монголами и др.; 1367 перешла к Молдавии, 1503 южн. часть - к Турции; *к России Б. присоединена 1812; южн. часть отошла снова к Турции в 1856 и в 1878 вновь к России*. 1854 введены общие губернские учреждения; 1873 из области переименована в губернию; введено земство. 40097 кв. в.; Уездов 8: Кишеневск., Оргеевск., Белецк. (Ясский), Сорокский, Хотинский, Бендерский, Аккерманский и Измаильский. Сев. и средн. части Б. холмисты (в Хотинск. у. до 1525 фут.), южн.- низменная степь (Буджакская). Почва черноземная, искл. побережья Дуная и Черного м.; в Хотинск. у., близ австрийской границы найден каменн. уголь. Реки: Днестр по сев.-вост. границе, судоходен от города Хотина, от гор. Могилева ходят пароходы; Дунай (Килийский рукав) на Ю., дл. 150 в.; Прут по запад. границе судоходен. Озер много на Ю., из них Алибей и Тиганы (бл. Черн. м.) соляные, добыча соли незначительна. Климат теплый (год. температура 8 -10°), на С. больше влаги (осадков 640 милл.), растительность богатая; леса по берегам Днестра и Прута. Население: 1933,5 Тыс., в том числе 304850 городского (17 городов, губернский город Кишинев, 109 тыс. жителей); населенных мест 14739. Ок. половины насел. молдаване, много колонистов - болгар, немцев и швейцарцев (пос. Шабо - виноделие), малороссы и великорусы (раскольники), евреи (190 т.), цыгане, греки и др.; 80% православных. В Б. действуют еще некоторые местные гражданские законы, здесь крепостн. права не было, но большинство землепашцев (царане, резеши и др.), будучи юридически свободными, не имели собственн. земли и зависели от землевладельцев. В наст. время отношения эти урегулированы путем выкупной операции. Из всей пахотной земли крестьяне и др. землепашцы владеют 60%, дворяне 25%, купцы и др. 8%, иностранн. православн. монастыр. 5%. Земледелие: пшеница (для вывоза), кукуруза (для местного потребления), бахчи, сады, табаководство и виноделие; последнее в средн. и южн. частях. Значительное скотоводство (лошадей 366 т., крупного рог. скота 663 т. гол., свиней 310 т., овец 1712 т., тонкорунн. 87 т. гол.). Фабр. и заводов 526 с производств. 6200 т. руб., более значительные - винокуренные, табачные и мукомольные. Рыболовство при устье Дуная (пос. Вилков) и в Черном м. значительная заграничная торговля. Учебных заведений 810, в том числе 582 народн. шк. с 50 т. учащимися.- Из остатков старины - Траянов вал (см.), на юге Б. 
"

----------


## FL

Российская Империя (европейская часть)    
Russian Empire (European part). Map ~1903

----------


## FL

Old Maps  1900's  Russian Empire (as a whole) 943 Kb   Russian Empire (as a whole) 1211 Kb   Maps of the territory of the Russian Empire

----------


## FL

Digital collections from Russian Libraries and  archives. Old Maps, Photographs, Books and etc.   Collections from the National Library of Russia: Maps 
"
Russian Atlases
Cartography Division 
This collection presents two historic atlases from the tsarist era. The first, Atlas of Asiatic Russia, contains sixty-seven colored maps of Siberia and the Russian Far East. The second, Complete Collection of the Laws of the Russian Empire (First Collection): Book of Sketches and Drawings (City Plans), contains 417 charts and drawings of city planning in the mid-nineteenth century. The plans in this atlas reflect the tsarist goal of modernizing Russian cities with rectangular grids and parallel streets and provide an insight into urban development in Russia at the time of Tsar Aleksandr II.   
"

----------


## FL

> Ok so they were conquered by russia, that doesnt mean it was russia. It wasnt even part of the soviet union untill 1936.  
> Read about that one virgin planes plan Kruschev started in the 50s to get kazakhs to settle down and stop rolling in mud. They were hardly civilized.

 It is incorrectly.
Kazakhstan was part of the USSR during all the time of lifetime of the USSR. Before 1936 Kazakhstan had other administrative-territorial system, but within the USSR. 
Kazakhs settled down in 1920-30's (not 1950's). Kruschev was not related to the process.

----------


## FL

Short historical review.
"
The Kazakh people, just like the majority of other oppressed peoples, did not want to separate from proletarian Russia, which carried on its revolutionary, banners a bright future for all the peoples of the country. Thanks to its help, the backward people achieved liberty and could eliminate their age-old backwardness. 
Soviet national autonomy was only form of the state, which could guarantee political, economical and cultural development of the formerly backward national provinces of Russia; besides, it guaranteed close contact with Russia. 
In conformity with the wishes of the Kazakh people expressed in numerous meetings, assemblies and conferences, on the 26th of August 1920, V. I. Lenin and M. I.Kalinin signed a decree on the establishment of the Kazakh Autonomous Soviet Socialist Republic within the Russian Socialist Federated Soviet Republic (RSFSR). The Kazakh people thus, for the first time, acquired its national statehood. With the inclusion of the Kazakh Autonomous Republic into the Russian Federation, favourable conditions were created to give Kazakhstan all-round aid on the part of the central districts of the country which were more developed from the economic and cultural point of view. 
The formation of the Kazakh Republic was an act of great historical importance, an act of the practical realization of the Leninist national policy of the Communist Party. The formation of the Republic made it possible for the peoples of the local nationalities to participate in managing the affairs of state. In 1936, new constitution of the USSR re-organized the Kazakh Autonomous Soviet Socialist Republic into a Union Republic – a sovereign state. 
The Kazakh Soviet Socialist Republic is one of the fifteen Union Republics of the USSR.
"

----------

> Ok so they were conquered by russia, that doesnt mean it was russia. It wasnt even part of the soviet union untill 1936. I mean, america conquered iraq, that doesnt make every iraqi an american. 
> Read about that one virgin planes plan Kruschev started in the 50s to get kazakhs to settle down and stop rolling in mud. They were hardly civilized.

 This is exactly the type of attitude that makes us Kazakhs feel hateful and enraged toward the ethnic Russians. You stick up your heads too high, and consider yourselves to be the center of the civilization. 
Need I remind, that while the expanding Russian Empire was controlled by the despotic czar and almost the entire Russian population was enslaved in serfdom, the Kazakhs had an elected Khan, a constitution (jeti jargi), and a bi-cameral parliament (majilis juzderi).  
It is debatable, which culture was the superior one between the Russian and the Kazakh at the time of our first contact - but if I were you, I would refrain from expressing condenscending views toward the Kazakhs. There is already too much tension between our people, and I do not want it to escalate further.

----------


## FL

Kazakh,
I quite understand your emotional answer to the post. It is really weird to hear something like it.
But the post WAS NOT remark of some one Russian (or some one from the former USSR). I can not imagine that normal man with soviet background can say the like.
You fire in wrong adress, you must apply correction (some thousand kilometres, to oversea). 
So.. As it was a view  at a great distance I think  there is no reason to take it very much to heart.
A cause of that is lack of information and also customary Europocentrism historical model when civilization is only privilege of the West Europe and people in the other parts of the world are the more savage the more distant from West Europe. The Russians, Tatars, Mongols and all other people of the former USSR (all together) are barbarians from Siberia.  There is nothing new in the stupid model. 
I have a favour to ask of you, Kazakh, would you please speak for yourself, not in the name of the whole nation (“us, Kazakhs feel”).

----------


## FL

Anyway that is not view point of the people who actually are familiar with Kazakh people. 
Even a such figure as Russian general Krasnov of the tsar army wrote about Kazakhs at the beginning of the XX century 
(this is Russian general  who was then in counter-revolutionary White Army and then in WWII served the Nazi and he described Semirechye (south-east Kazakhstan) very critical in his own specific manner (as a land whose nature conditions were hardly suitable for life) but even he recognized):  http://vedikz.narod.ru/updates/32004/krasnov.htm 
“
Петр Краснов - Кинематограф. Письма с дороги  
…
И вот вдали оазисом показались могучие купы деревьев. Растут сады. Через пустыню побежал арык, появились поля и жизнь - это поселок семиреченских казаков Чонджа. Было воскресенье, и на бревнах у завалинок сидели пестро одетые казачки, молодежь в шароварах с малиновым лампасом высыпала на улицу и на вопрос, где стали казаки, ответила стереотипным ответом: не знаю. А рядом киргиз ответил точно и показал, где стал бивак и куда пошли офицеры. 
Вот на какой отдел надо обратить внимание при обучении потешных: на развитие любознательности, на готовность не отделываться стереотипным “немогузнайством”, но толковым и точным коротким ответом удовлетворить опрашивающего. Это немогузнайство, ленивое отделывание от ответа, у русских и рядом точный ответ азиата огорчали меня всегда в пути.
“

----------


## FL

> The Kazakhs had an elected Khan, a constitution (jeti jargi), and a bi-cameral parliament (majilis juzderi).

 I have read about an elected Khan 
(funny feature of the present: democracy is the only one criterion of everything):  http://www.dialog.kz/print.php?lan=russian&id=77&pub=36 
“
Зира Наурзбаева. Культура кочевников и современный менталитет казахов.
…
Кочевая демократия и аполитичность современных казахов 
Еще один из таких стереотипов, особенно усиленно эксплуатируемый – отсутствие в прошлой культуре казахов демократии, отсутствие у рядового члена традиционного общества собственного мнения по общественным проблемам, извечная «казахская покорность». Из всего набора подобных стереотипов обычно делается вывод о неготовности нации к демократии, о «необходимости особого пути» к демократии для нашего народа. Ссылаясь на безразличие современных казахов к политике, отсутствие в казахстанском обществе массовых волнений в связи с социальными кризисами новейшей истории, журналисты часто эксплуатируют миф о «маленьком человеке», который ничего дальше своего носа не видит, ничем за пределами собственного хозяйства и аула не интересуется. К сожалению, у меня на руках сейчас нет статьи покойного М.Барманкулова, в которой он приводит отзывы европейских и русских путешественников 19 века, восхищающихся кругозором, развитостью, умением обычного казаха на равных (без забитости, но и без наглости) держаться в любом обществе, в т.ч. в обществе незнакомых ему людей, иностранцев. Это выгодно отличало обычного казаха от русского, французского или английского крестьянина. Отличие кочевой культуры от оседлой в том, что в ней не было катастрофического разрыва между городской и сельской культурой, не было того, что принято называть «идиотизмом деревенской жизни». Кочевник постоянно (хотя бы в цикле годовой кочевки) передвигался на сотни и тысячи километров, что уже само по себе расширяет кругозор, общался с представителями других родов и племен. У каждого казаха было «3 народа» – собственный род, род матери и род жены. Интересы всех их должен был иметь в виду и обеспечивать каждый кочевник. Рассказывающего о событиях общенационального масштаба эпического сказителя или музыканта, которого принимали в гостях влиятельные люди, слушали и рядовые сородичи. Каждый кочевник не просто знал имена своих предков до 7 колена, но и историю их жизни, следовательно, историю народа. Короче говоря, каждый кочевник был «азаматом» – «гражданином», несшим обязанности перед народом и имевшим права. 
Что касается политики и участия в выборах, то, конечно, в те времена Загипа Балиева с избирательной урной не разъезжала по джайляу. Но, как известно, казахский хан был выборной и избирался из нескольких претендентов – чингизидов в соответствии с их заслугами. Разумеется, решающий голос при этом имели влиятельные люди. Но каждый казахский воин-азамат не только имел право участвовать в выборах, но и был обязан делать это. В заранее назначенное место собирался весь народ – женщины и дети приодетые, мужчины – при полном вооружении. Когда выборщики представляли народу кандидатуру хана, каждый имел право без ограничений высказать все, что знает о нем плохого. Криками народ поддерживал или отвергал речи ораторов. Кроме того, у казахов был ряд обычаев, ограничивающих власть хана. Во-первых, после избрания хана народ разбирал все его имущество. С одной стороны, считалось, что таким образом каждый причащается к благодати, олицетворяемой новым ханом. С другой стороны, это напоминало хану, что у него нет теперь ничего своего, личных интересов, а лишь интересы всего народа. Затем скот возвращался хану в десятикратном размере, но это был уже дар народа казне. Этот скот был не личным имуществом хана, а государственным, используемым для осуществления государственных целей. Кроме этого обычая «Хан саркыты» были обычаи «Хан талау» – конфискация народом имущества правителей второго уровня, проявивших себя не просто глупыми и бездарными, но трусливыми и подлыми. Для верховного правителя применялся ритуал «Ханды талак ету» – «Отказ от хана», когда весь народ по согласию отселялся от неугодного хана. После совершения таких обрядов хан становился изгоем, изгнанником (см. книгу «Азбука казахской истории» М.Магауина). Можно говорить, что народ шел за влиятельными людьми, но демократия всегда предполагает влияние на массы разными способами. Право голоса же всегда сохранялось за каждым человеком, и казахи использовали его. 
Более того, многие проблемы казахского традиционного общества возникали не из-за недостатка демократии, а из-за ее избытка, невозможности централизованной власти действовать без оглядки на верхушку родов и племен. Казахские ханы не обладали достаточными материальными и административными ресурсами для самостоятельного осуществления стратегических целей, таких как создание регулярной армии, оседлых поселений для производства огнестрельного оружия в промышленных масштабах и т.д. Особенно остро это ощущалось во время войны с калмыками. 
Если говорить о современной «покорности» казахов, то за ней стоит сложный комплекс причин. Здесь и негативный опыт нации, лучшие проявления которой подавлялись в течение последних двух веков с особой жестокостью. Здесь и отсутствие возможности для масс проявить себя в политической жизни в позитивном для нашей страны смысле. Активно участвовать в выборах, например, на стороне поддерживаемых властью кандидатов бессмысленно, тем более что народ слишком ясно ощущает, что власти он не нужен. Голосовать за кандидатов от оппозиции, которая зачастую финансируется иностранными фондами, - это значит раскачивать национальный суверенитет. Большинство казахского народа понимает это и поэтому ведет себя пассивно в надежде, что со временем все-таки национальная государственность станет таковой на деле.
“

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

HEY HEY! The greatness of a culture depends on how coo their name is, don't cha know? And let's see here... Россия...Казах... 
Kazakh wins. 
By the way can I have your souls?

----------


## FL

What competition was here? (It is strange idea to compare a cultures to find out what of them is more great. A cultures are simply various, not better or worse). We were only wondered at Dogboy’s post.   

> let's see here... Россия...Казах...

 You used words from different categories:
Россия (a country) and Казах (a man who has Kazakh ancestry). 
In Russian the equivalents are: 
Россия (a country) – Казахстан (a country),
Русский (a man who has Russian ancestry) – Казах (a man who has Kazakh ancestry),
Россиянин (a man who has citizenship of Russia) – Казахстанец (a man who has citizenship of Kazakhstan).   

> By the way can I have your souls?

 What do you mean?

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

You sign a piece of paper giving my full and eternal ownership of your soul.  ::

----------

